# "Broadcast" mit Java ?



## Verjigorm (1. Jan 2007)

hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe nen java-programm (client) mehrmals im Netzwerk vorhanden. (abgeschlossenes netzwerk mit Switch)
Diese clients kennen untereinander keine IP's der anderen Clients.
Nun kann der User per Knopfdruck einen "Masterclient" bestimmen.
Dieser "Masterclient" soll nun seine IP-Adresse an alle anderen Clients im Netzwerk senden.
Generell wollte ich die Kommunikation der Clients untereinander mit RMI realisieren.

Nun ist halt das Problem, kein client kennt ne IP ausser seiner eigenen.
Der "Masterclient" muss also erstmal seine eigene Ip-Adresse quasi broadcasten und die anderen Clients müssen darauf warten. Und nun die Frage an euch : wie realisier ich das? 

wäre über Tipps/Vorschläge sehr dankbar


----------



## Gast (3. Jan 2007)

Sind die IP´s im Netzwerk "einzugrenzen"?

z.B. 123.0.0.XXX

Dann könntest du doch einfach an alle Clients auf verdacht was zusenden oder das wären dann, (Laß mich kurz überlegen so um Die 250 Päckchen)?

evtl. werden sogar ein paar exceptions Geworfen, fals unter einer Adresse kein Client vorhanden ist. Daraus könnte man schließen Exception > kein Client.

Wenn in den 250 Päckchen Die MasterIP vorhanden ist, könnte man auch eine Clientseitige antwort verlangen.

Das wäre so grob, daß was ich hier versuchen würde.


----------



## Guest (3. Jan 2007)

http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2004/tt0810.html#1


----------



## Verjigorm (4. Jan 2007)

ja danke, dass hatte ich vorgestern auch gefunden


----------

